
Chrome will let you pause, rewind, and control any video - EGreg
https://bgr.com/2019/07/08/google-chrome-video-global-playback-controls-available-in-canary/
======
EGreg
I am worried though about WebRTC! And also what about skipping ads on YouTube?
:)

